# Discuss conan, the barbarian (poledouris)



## dcoscina (Apr 17, 2022)

With the imminent arrival of @chrissiddall 's full score book, I have spun the Intrada 3 Disc mondo set in anticipation. I was 14 when Conan was released in 1982 and as an avid reader of the comics and novels by Robert E Howard, I was elated with how faithful director John Milius and co. presented the character. Arnie was still very new to acting and Milius wisely leaned on his fellow USC compatriot Basil Poledouris to provide all of the emotion and resolve for Conan in his incredible score. What is most impressive, even after all these years, is how _tuneful_ the score is. Action scores these days just aren't treated to the same level of thematic work. Then again, Conan was firmly affixed to an era of scoring where composers could provide set pieces and separate themes, not just variations of the main expository material. 

Truly one of the greatest film scores of the late 20th century. I recommend getting the Intrada 3 disc set which includes *Pit Fight *and *The Discipline of Steel*, two cues from the first act of the film that never made the original commercial release.


----------



## VVEremita (Apr 17, 2022)

I love many things about this soundtrack. The evocative use of percussion and the powerful choirs being two of them. And of course the very thematic nature and the fact that it sounds so rich, inspired and authentic in regards to it's universe.


----------



## JCold (Apr 17, 2022)

Easily one of my favourites. When I was working late shifts this would be pumping in the background, instantly recalling scenes from the movie. One thing I find interesting about it is that it has a somewhat raw sound, no doubt a function of the budget, but it reminds me a bit of the soundscape that you get with the Bernard Herrmann toolkit from Spitfire. Very immediate, you could hear the instruments and voices bouncing off the back walls, instead of the immaculate Abbey Road or AIR soaring polished big budget contemporary scores. I rather love it for that.

But those themes...as memorable as any Broadway hit song - the bury deep in your consciousness. Plus I challenge anyone to play the main theme while changing the cat litter and not end up with a huge smile on their face.


----------



## vancomposer (Apr 17, 2022)

By ABSOLUTE FAR one of my all time FAVORITE scores and one of the first I heard when I was a little kid! 🙏 The music in combination with especially Arnold's look and presence made me freeze and look up a giant mountain each time.

"The Leaving - The Search" I felt always so connected with and I am sure its ok to say it on this forum, but it always felt this is ME. It is also the song that always came to my mind when an ex girlfriend shouted about one of those corny radio pop songs:"Oh hey hon, this song is about US!".

For sure listened to this soundtrack countless times over my life during all sorts of up and downs.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 17, 2022)

I was 9 so I didn't see it in the theatre, but I watched the heck out of it on VHS haha. The soundtrack was one of the first I personally owned and it was my gateway into orchestral music - my first love so to speak


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 17, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I was 9 so I didn't see it in the theatre, but I watched the heck out of it on VHS haha. The soundtrack was one of the first I personally owned and it was my gateway into orchestral music - my first love so to speak


Same here. I remember watching it first on Superchannel every hour when it would descramble (my parents never subscribed to that movie channel). Eventually we rented it but before then I’d see it that way… did that with John Carpenter’s The Thing but even scrambled that movie was scary as hell (also from 1982- great year for film scores!)


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 17, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> Same here. I remember watching it first on Superchannel every hour when it would descramble (my parents never subscribed to that movie channel). Eventually we rented it but before then I’d see it that way… did that with John Carpenter’s The Thing but even scrambled that movie was scary as hell (also from 1982- great year for film scores!)


Man memories coming back. I don't remember what channel it was on but I remember seeing behind the scenes stuff for the movie before it came out, like the actors training with the swordmaster etc. I think it was early 90s I saw Conan with the commentary by Milius and Schwarzenegger, basically they were drinking (and smoking cigars I bet) and talking about how beautiful the actresses were haha.

But yeah The Thing as well 

Legend, of course, is another great fantasy movie (and soundtrack (Goldsmith ver)) from that time period.

Since Conan, there's really not been a dark fantasy movie of it's caliber. Although maybe that opinion is partially fueled by nostalgia, but all through my years that itch has never been scratched like Conan scratched it lol.


----------



## Niah2 (Apr 17, 2022)

Amazing score ! I love the raw recording, the themes, it's so exciting, so powerful, so thunderous. It's such a gift for intrada to give us such a great release with all the music like pit fights. I remember watching it on TV as a kid and that scene with the first gladiator with the teeth, man...that always gave me nightmares.

I still think the opening of the movie is amazing and breathtaking and the music plays such an important part !
After conan's father speech about the discipline of steel there's nothing but image and sound. Particularly the scene where doom cuts off conan's mother head is jaw-dropping, not a word is spoken and it is still completely riveting to this day (at least for me!)

Also after this I went on to search for more Basil Poledouris like Robocop and Flesh + Blood which I also really like.


----------



## jules (Apr 18, 2022)

Amazing score. Love it ! This and the unfortunatly overlooked Flesh and Blood are among my all time favorites.


----------



## Gil (Apr 18, 2022)

Hello,
Same as previous posts, one of the first film music that catched me, musical textures and colors perfectly matched the movie!

Here is a remastered video of Basil Poledoris conducting Conan:



Can't wait to put my eyes on the full score!
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Henu (Apr 18, 2022)

If I had to pick one soundtrack for the deserted island, it would probably be Conan. It's so good in all aspects I get regular goosebumps all the time when listening to it, no matter have many times I've heard it in mylife. (hint: a lot!)

And by Crom- I had never heard of Flesh and Blood before! I'm listening it now and it's utterly fantastic. Those brass voicings are unerringly _so_ Poledouris, haha!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 18, 2022)

This score is hands down one of my all-time faves. So stoked to learn about the upcoming release of the full score.

I also don't think that I was aware of the Intrada OST release, although sadly it looks like it's currently unavailable to purchase. I wish some of these boutique labels would do digital releases (I'm also thinking of the Prometheus Records re-recording of this score with the Prague Philharmonic from several years ago, which also seems to be currently unavailable in the US). I would gladly pay for a high resolution download.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Apr 18, 2022)

Such an epic score.
I love everything in it.


----------



## blaggins (Apr 18, 2022)

Even though I have several scores that I have not spent time with (Batmans, ahem) I am still very excited about this! When I heard the announcement I went and re-listened to the Conan soundtrack a few times, which is a PITA in the U.S. since none of the streaming services have it, though weirdly they have the sequel's soundtrack. 

If anyone is in the same boat, the best version I've found to stream is on YouTube here  (I'd welcome any pointers if someone knows of a better one). 

I also discovered Flesh and Blood b/c that *was* one of Poledouris's soundtracks that is available for streaming in the USA. It's SO GOOD. The movie apparently did very badly but the soundtrack is so good I still want to go and watch it.


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 18, 2022)

I can't say that I have watched many movies that feature music by Poledouris, but from those that I know intimately, I always associate him with luscious melodies, sometimes reminiscent of works of my firm favorite, Vangelis. "Blue Lagoon" and "The Hunt for Red October" comes to my mind first, but there are some beautiful themes in the soundtrack for "Conan the Barbarian" as well. I haven't watched this particular movie as many times so far, but its splendor through a bit decadent style and kitschy-looking cinematography is perfectly matched by Poledouris' music. Definitely one of the highlights of the film, and probably the first reason for my next rewatch.


----------



## Henu (Apr 18, 2022)

tpoots said:


> none of the streaming services have it


Sorry for the obvious rubbing of that salt, but this example is exactly why I still keep collecting CD's.


----------



## vancomposer (Apr 18, 2022)

Henu said:


> Sorry for the obvious rubbing of that salt, but this example is exactly why I still keep collecting CD's.


The exclamation mark sticker is hinting... it is THAT GOOD!!! 😁


----------



## vancomposer (Apr 18, 2022)

And sorry for the off topic now but another track so F BOMB good from Basil is:


----------



## blaggins (Apr 18, 2022)

Henu said:


> Sorry for the obvious rubbing of that salt, but this example is exactly why I still keep collecting CD's.


Heh, no worries. I rarely regret not owning music outright, but when I do it sure does sting a bit. Moments like these I sometimes consider getting a record player and starting a record collection.


----------



## Henu (Apr 18, 2022)

Do it!!! I started mine in late 1993 and haven't regretted since. :D



vancomposer said:


> The exclamation mark sticker is hinting... it is THAT GOOD!!! 😁


I'm pretty sure that it was some sort of a "special price!" kind of sticker....but now that you mentioned, I'm gonna tell anyone your story to anyone who asks from now on, because it's way better, haha!!


----------



## vancomposer (Apr 18, 2022)

Henu said:


> Do it!!! I started mine in late 1993 and haven't regretted since. :D
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that it was some sort of a "special price!" kind of sticker....but now that you mentioned, I'm gonna tell anyone your story to anyone who asks from now on, because it's way better, haha!!


100% its an AWESOMENESS Sticker!! If we could find the person who put it on there she/ he would confirm as well. 😇
😄


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 21, 2022)

@chrissiddall will the score include the unused cues?

Also this week? Please?


----------



## chrissiddall (Apr 21, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> @chrissiddall will the score include the unused cues?
> 
> Also this week? Please?


Q1. Yes
Q2. Also yes

Pre-orders open tomorrow (Friday, unless you want to become a Patreon patron in which case, they already are open... #perks) and books are due to ship week commencing 9th May.


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 21, 2022)

Ordered and looking forward to it! Thanks, @chrissiddall


----------



## chrissiddall (Apr 21, 2022)

SandChannel said:


> Ordered and looking forward to it! Thanks, @chrissiddall


Clearly you know what is best in life! 

Thanks for your order!


----------



## Kent (Apr 21, 2022)

JCold said:


> Easily one of my favourites. When I was working late shifts this would be pumping in the background, instantly recalling scenes from the movie. One thing I find interesting about it is that it has a somewhat raw sound, no doubt a function of the budget, but it reminds me a bit of the soundscape that you get with the Bernard Herrmann toolkit from Spitfire. Very immediate, you could hear the instruments and voices bouncing off the back walls, instead of the immaculate Abbey Road or AIR soaring polished big budget contemporary scores. I rather love it for that.
> 
> But those themes...as memorable as any Broadway hit song - the bury deep in your consciousness. Plus I challenge anyone to play the main theme while changing the cat litter and not end up with a huge smile on their face.


yeah, I love the rawness. great point.


----------



## timbit2006 (Apr 21, 2022)

I've listened to the score of Conan The Barbarian seemingly over 1000 times. I've watched the film once.
It's easily one of my favourite soundtracks of all time.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 22, 2022)

Ordered by Crom!


----------



## chrissiddall (Apr 22, 2022)

The Hyborian Age is upon us!

It gives me great pleasure to say that Basil Poledouris' iconic score from "Conan the Barbarian" is now available to pre-order (ships week commencing 9th May).

Celebrating its 40th anniversary this year, for many it was their first exposure to Arnold Schwarzenegger.

With the movie featuring almost wall-to-wall music, this is a really must-have study score! The book includes every cue from the movie, plus various album edits and unused cues. The perfect companion to read along with the movie, or with the expanded Original Soundtrack release from Intrada.

Add to that a beautiful foreword by Zoë Poledouris Roché and thematic and cue analyses by Erik Heine, this book really has everything.

Order Here: bit.ly/CSMP_IFS-004


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 22, 2022)

Ordered  Can't wait!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 22, 2022)

Seems like I need to give a few listens to this as I watched the film when I was quite young and not seen the film or heard the soundtrack since


----------



## blaggins (Apr 22, 2022)

Anyone know what (if any?) the import tax would be if shipping to the USA?


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 22, 2022)

tpoots said:


> Anyone know what (if any?) the import tax would be if shipping to the USA?


Should be none. I've bought more expensive stuff from www.thomann.de, for example, and it was nothing.


----------



## gussunkri (Apr 22, 2022)

Finally! Ordered!


----------



## Gil (Apr 23, 2022)

Hello,
Thank you Chris for this great release! Obviously ordered 
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## chrissiddall (Apr 23, 2022)

For anyone wondering what is included, and whether this was transcribed by ear etc. see below.
It includes everything you need to follow along with the movie, or the expanded Intrada release (plus a couple of additional pieces of interest), and was carefully copied from the original manuscript (and adjusted to match any changes made in the recording session).


----------



## dhmusic (Apr 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Seems like I need to give a few listens to this as I watched the film when I was quite young and not seen the film or heard the soundtrack since



Wow this is so detailed and colorful - never watched it and had no idea the music was so good. Definitely gonna give this a few listens too.


----------



## chrissiddall (May 9, 2022)

Have you pre-ordered your copy of "Conan the Barbarian in Full Score" yet?!?
The books are due to be back from the print finishers tomorrow, and following a check to ensure no printing issues will ship later this week.

bit.ly/CSMP_IFS-004


----------



## Gil (May 16, 2022)

Hi,
A dream that "crom" true 😬




Thank you @chrissiddall!
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## chrissiddall (May 16, 2022)

Gil said:


> Hi,
> A dream that "crom" true 😬
> 
> 
> ...


You're very welcome! Glad to see people are receiving them now.


----------



## blaggins (May 27, 2022)

Have folks in the USA started to receive their pre-orders? I wasn't sure if I should expect a shipping notification as it is sent out (via email) or if it'll just show up on my doorstep one day?


----------



## chrissiddall (May 27, 2022)

tpoots said:


> Have folks in the USA started to receive their pre-orders? I wasn't sure if I should expect a shipping notification as it is sent out (via email) or if it'll just show up on my doorstep one day?


Yes they've been received. If you placed an order already, you might want to check your spam folder for the shipping notification. Everyone gets one as soon as the shipment is packaged with its tracking info. Please drop me a PM or email ([email protected]) if you need any help.


----------



## blaggins (May 27, 2022)

I appreciate that @chrissiddall, sent you an email.


----------



## Loïc D (May 27, 2022)

There isn’t a single second to drop of this soundtrack. Pure masterwork.
Funny enough, not long ago I was listening to a (French) podcast comparing it to Mozart’s Zauberflöte.


----------



## jbuhler (May 27, 2022)

chrissiddall said:


> Yes they've been received. If you placed an order already, you might want to check your spam folder for the shipping notification. Everyone gets one as soon as the shipment is packaged with its tracking info. Please drop me a PM or email ([email protected]) if you need any help.


So gmail had indeed put mine into spam, both the shipping notice and the original invoice. Oddly, Gmail did not flag the "please review your recent purchase" email. Go figure. I still haven't received it though, even though it was shipped on May 11 with an expected arrival in 5-7 days. Even though I have a tracking number, it's not clear how I use it since there isn't a link to a tracking site.


----------



## Zanshin (May 27, 2022)

USPS tracking should work. 

I received mine last Saturday I believe (US).

I haven’t had a lot of time with it yet, but initial impressions are very good.


----------



## chrissiddall (May 27, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> So gmail had indeed put mine into spam, both the shipping notice and the original invoice. Oddly, Gmail did not flag the "please review your recent purchase" email. Go figure. I still haven't received it though, even though it was shipped on May 11 with an expected arrival in 5-7 days. Even though I have a tracking number, it's not clear how I use it since there isn't a link to a tracking site.


That's strange, I always thought it sent a link. It should also say via which carrier (I've mostly used Royal Mail, or Parcelforce this time for bigger packages as UPS put their prices up by 33% across the board in May without warning). You can use your tracking number here:



https://www.royalmail.com/track-your-item



Or here, as appropriate:



https://www.parcelforce.com/TRACK-TRACE



Some items appear to have been stopped at customs (notably everything that went to Spain), but are being released to local carriers in due course.
Sorry that you have to wait longer than expected, but this is the one step of the process which I have no control over.
Hopefully when you receive it you'll agree it was worth the wait!


----------



## gussunkri (May 28, 2022)

In Sweden it took awhile to clear customs but all good now. This is amazing! Thank you Chris for bringing it to us!


----------



## chrissiddall (May 28, 2022)

gussunkri said:


> In Sweden it took awhile to clear customs but all good now. This is amazing! Thank you Chris for bringing it to us!


What is best in life?!?


----------



## dcoscina (May 28, 2022)

Mine arrived last week and it’s wonderful! Great job as always @chrissiddall


----------



## jbuhler (May 28, 2022)

chrissiddall said:


> That's strange, I always thought it sent a link. It should also say via which carrier (I've mostly used Royal Mail, or Parcelforce this time for bigger packages as UPS put their prices up by 33% across the board in May without warning). You can use your tracking number here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So evidently my package was handed off to USPS, and then it sat in Chicago for 10 days. USPS tells me it left Chicago on May 25 and yesterday its status changed to "in transit," but no indication of where it might be.


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 1, 2022)

I am late to the party since I didn't pre-order; but my copy arrived today! Thank you Chris!

This music played throughout my high school and college days. The love theme played at my wedding! I never thought I'd be able to study the printed score. I am delighted and look forward to spending some time with it.


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Jun 1, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> So evidently my package was handed off to USPS, and then it sat in Chicago for 10 days. USPS tells me it left Chicago on May 25 and yesterday its status changed to "in transit," but no indication of where it might be.


USPS totally trashed my copy (the box arrived literally empty), but @chrissiddall instantly helped me out and got me a replacement. What amazing work on this, and such great willingness to help when someone else made a mistake. Highly recommend his work and the customer experience.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 1, 2022)

curtisschweitzer said:


> USPS totally trashed my copy (the box arrived literally empty), but @chrissiddall instantly helped me out and got me a replacement. What amazing work on this, and such great willingness to help when someone else made a mistake. Highly recommend his work and the customer experience.


Still waiting for USPS to update the delivery on this. After it left Chicago, it only says "In Transit, Arriving Late. Your package will arrive later than expected, but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility." It's been this way since Saturday.


----------



## chrissiddall (Jun 30, 2022)

A date for your diaries. Be there if you know what is good in life!









Basil Poledouris’ Score to “Conan the Barbarian” featuring Zoë Poledouris-Roché, Chris Siddall and Dan Redfeld


LA 12 PM | NY 3 PM | UK 8 PM Basil Poledouris’ Score to ‘Conan the Barbarian’ featuring Zoë Poledouris-Roché, Chris Siddall and Dan Redfeld In-depth discussion and score study of Basil Poledouris'...




asmac.org


----------



## Henu (Jun 30, 2022)

BEHOLD.


----------



## chrissiddall (Jun 30, 2022)

Henu said:


> BEHOLD.


I hope you used that to open your package!


----------



## blaggins (Jun 30, 2022)

Amazing, looking forward to the discussion. Sadly I still haven't received my score (in the USA). I'll send you another email about it @chrissiddall


----------



## chrissiddall (Jun 30, 2022)

tpoots said:


> Amazing, looking forward to the discussion. Sadly I still haven't received my score (in the USA). I'll send you another email about it @chrissiddall


Sorry to hear it's still not with you. I'm on it.


----------



## automated hero (Aug 1, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Legend, of course, is another great fantasy movie (and soundtrack (Goldsmith ver)) from that time period.


Wait, didn't Tangerine Dream do that soundtrack?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 1, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Wait, didn't Tangerine Dream do that soundtrack?


There's two soundtracks.

Edit from wikipedia:
"Goldsmith's score was featured in the original version of the film, but due to a disappointing test screening with the original orchestral score, director Ridley Scott decided to make changes to the film. Sidney Sheinberg, president of MCA (the parent company of Universal at the time), felt that the Goldsmith score would not appeal to the youth and pressed Scott for a new score. German group Tangerine Dream was contracted to complete a new, more contemporary score—-a job they completed in three weeks. Until 2002, only European audiences could see Legend with Goldsmith's score."


----------



## automated hero (Aug 1, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> There's two soundtracks.
> 
> Edit from wikipedia:
> "Goldsmith's score was featured in the original version of the film, but due to a disappointing test screening with the original orchestral score, director Ridley Scott decided to make changes to the film. Sidney Sheinberg, president of MCA (the parent company of Universal at the time), felt that the Goldsmith score would not appeal to the youth and pressed Scott for a new score. German group Tangerine Dream was contracted to complete a new, more contemporary score—-a job they completed in three weeks. Until 2002, only European audiences could see Legend with Goldsmith's score."


I'm sure they are both good. I've probably seen both versions, I know i've seen one that didn't have Loved By The Sun at the end


----------



## Pyro861 (Sep 22, 2022)

I love everything BP ever composed including Free Willy! Conan barbarian/destroyer, Robocop, Starship troopers... There's something magical about his melodies. It's like he's hearing sounds from parallel universes and takes you in for the ride. He had a very distinctive sound. Thanks for all the trips Mr. Poledouris!


----------



## Jish (Sep 22, 2022)

Pyro861 said:


> I love everything BP ever composed including Free Willy! Conan barbarian/destroyer, Robocop, Starship troopers... There's something magical about his melodies. It's like he's hearing sounds from parallel universes and takes you in for the ride. He had a very distinctive sound. Thanks for all the trips Mr. Poledouris!


I still discover little gems now and then from BP that I was unaware of- just happened to catch this playing on tv years ago and had to look up who scored it, it's good on it's own but damn good within the film, elevating some dramatic parts really well.




And Conan is just 'one of those' scores that for whatever myriad of reasons just happened to connect with the exact right guy at the right time. It's as if he was specifically born to score it, element's of it are just executed uncannily perfect for that film.


----------



## chrissiddall (Sep 23, 2022)

In case anyone is interested in joining the FREE session tomorrow, we're doing "part 2" of our Conan study/chats with myself, Dan Redfeld and Zoë Poledouris-Roché. You can sign up on the link below.









Basil Poledouris’ Score to “Conan the Barbarian” featuring Zoë Poledouris-Roché, Chris Siddall and Dan Redfeld (part 2)


LA 12 PM | NY 3 PM | UK 8 PM Basil Poledouris’ Score to ‘Conan the Barbarian’ featuring Zoë Poledouris-Roché, Chris Siddall and Dan Redfeld (part 2) The in-depth discussion and score study of Basil...




asmac.org


----------



## automated hero (Sep 23, 2022)

Well that sounds great, but I don't really (by which I mean at all) read music.


----------



## automated hero (Sep 23, 2022)

Jish said:


> I still discover little gems now and then from BP that I was unaware of- just happened to catch this playing on tv years ago and had to look up who scored it, it's good on it's own but damn good within the film, elevating some dramatic parts really well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because the melodies and harmonies sound like a world of sword and sorcery. Hints of the ancient world, but not tied to actual history


----------



## chrissiddall (Sep 23, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Well that sounds great, but I don't really (by which I mean at all) read music.


I guess it's lucky then, that we don't sit in silence and make you read the manuscript. Rather, we take you on a guided tour, and I'm sure Zoe will throw in some fun anecdotes about her dad too!


----------



## Great Zed (Sep 29, 2022)

A piece from this soundtrack was used in a Zelda trailer many years ago, and it was the first I'd ever heard anything from it. I was way bummed when I found out it wasn't the music for the game, but I went and listened to the whole soundtrack and it's been one of my favorites ever since. Still haven't seen the movie.


----------



## Snarf (Jan 4, 2023)

chrissiddall said:


> I guess it's lucky then, that we don't sit in silence and make you read the manuscript. Rather, we take you on a guided tour, and I'm sure Zoe will throw in some fun anecdotes about her dad too!


Hi Chris,
Seems like I missed this. Is there any way to watch it?


----------



## chrissiddall (Jan 4, 2023)

Snarf said:


> Hi Chris,
> Seems like I missed this. Is there any way to watch it?


The video is available in the members section of the ASMAC.org website (along with over a hundred others, in case you're wondering whether it's worth signing up - it is!).


----------



## Snarf (Jan 4, 2023)

chrissiddall said:


> The video is available in the members section of the ASMAC.org website (along with over a hundred others, in case you're wondering whether it's worth signing up - it is!).


Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Yesterday at 5:35 AM)

Hi! I received my copy of the score last week and I'm delighted. What a colourful and brilliant orchestration! I rushed to may favorite track, Riders of Doom, but then went to the first two and there are so many details there. I hadn't noticed the multiple meter changes in Anvil of Crom, or even that the main theme there is the steel theme, with the values augmented. This is great, and I'm discovering a lot of things that explain even some of my influences as a composer (for example, the amount of parallel fifths that contribute to the "ancient" flavour).

The score is also of the greatest quality, I'm very happy with this purchase, this has always been one of my favorite music works, alongside with the Shostakovich Symphonies and other classical pieces.

PD: does somebody know if the Total recall score by Goldsmith is available to purchase anywhere?


----------



## Lunatique (Yesterday at 6:36 AM)

Been one of my ultimate faves since the movie came out. I originally bought the soundtrack on cassette in middle school, then on CD a few times with the different editions.

One of the biggest challenges Poledouris faced when composing the score was to keep the harmonic and rhythmic language primitive sounding, yet still compelling and modern enough for the audience.

"The Orgy" was modeled on Ravel's Bolero, and the action cues on Carl Orff's Carmina Burana, so that's obviously anachronistic, but it would have been a pretty boring score if he had acttually kept the musical language strictly primitive. And we have no idea what music sounded like in the Sumerian era anyway.


----------

